# Masterbuilt Barrell Smoker



## thicon6 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello, I have a Masterbuilt Barrel grill with an offset smoker.  As a grill it works just fine; however, this is my third time trying to smoke some food on it.  My problem is that I can't seem to get  the heat above 225 degrees.  I've made a few mods such as lined the bottom of the cooker with fire brick and placed foil on top of the bricks, and added a deflector and tuning plate in hopes this would give me better heat control.  Today, I even placed an oven thermometer in the firebox and after being in there for 5 mins I got a temp reading of 400 degrees

I've tried adjusting the dampers to increase heat and the most it'll do is either go up or down a few degrees but not past 225.  What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance for your help,

Kirby


----------



## venture (Aug 22, 2011)

I am confused.

You say you cannot get the heat above 225.  How are you measuring the heat when you get 225?

Then you say with the oven therm, you are getting 400? This is where the confusion comes in.

If you are using the stock therm in a lid to get the 225, be aware that stock therms in lids are notoriously inaccurate in many if not most cases.

My guess is your oven therm is the more accurate of the two.  I would recommend a good wired digital probe therm placed at meat level directly above the grate.

Here is in example of how I did mine before getting the Maverick 732:








Simply two pieces of 1X2 attached with a screw to swivel after drilling 3 holes at different levels for different heights off the grate.  Probe through the hole, wire wrapped with foil for some extra protection from the pinching of the lid.

To give you a reference, my stock therm in the lid reads about 65 degrees lower than the true temp at the meat level in the smoker.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 22, 2011)

I just re read your post?  You cannot have that therm in a fire box or it would melt.  You must mean in the smoking chamber?

Also, I would recommend you introduce yourself in the roll call section so we can learn a little more about you and your equipment.  In addition, some pics would help the good folks here to help you.  We have lots of experienced people here who are friendly and helpful.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thicon6 (Aug 22, 2011)

Venture thanks I'll go to roll call place an entry.  Fortunately, for me the therm didn't melt in the firebox.  In my fustration I wanted to know how hot the firebox was because I couldn't figure out why the cooking chamber wouldn't get above 225. I bought a wireless digital therm from Walmart and tried to use that; however, it wouldn't give me reading. (yes i'm taking it back) which is why I resorted to the oven therm.  I was aware of the manufactor's therm being off, however, both it and the oven therm gave the same temps reading when I checked.

     I  Below is a picture of my grill/smoker.







This next pic is righ after I removed the chicken from the grill (so that's why its greasy) but I wanted to show you the deflector (it's taken from an angle)
	

		
			
		

		
	







Again thanks for the help.

Kirby


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2011)

What Merv said!


----------

